#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How to open RAR files ,

## Wondergirl

Hello there,

RAR files are actually folders that contain multiple files that have been compressed to save space.

Which are the software helps to open RAR files share some best software.

Thank You! :Thumbs:

----------


## Moana

> Hello there,
> 
> RAR files are actually folders that contain multiple files that have been compressed to save space.
> 
> Which are the software helps to open RAR files share some best software.
> 
> Thank You!


THIS IS HOW YOU CAN OPEN THEM:

Save the .rar file to the desktop. If your compressed file was downloaded from a website, it may be saved in the Downloads folder in your Documents or user directory.Launch WinZip from your start menu or Desktop shortcut. Open the compressed file by clicking File > Open. If your system has the compressed file extension associated with WinZip program, just double-click on the file.Select all the files and folders inside the compressed file. Or multi-select only the files or folders you want to open by holding the CTRL key and left-clicking on them.Click 1-click Unzip and choose Unzip to PC or Cloud in the WinZip toolbar under the Unzip/Share tab.Choose the destination folder to place the extracting files and click ''unzip'' button.Find your extracted files in the destination folder.

----------

